# nach PC-Start manchmal kein Internet



## Penske1 (28. August 2012)

Hallöle zusammen

Wenn ich meinen PC anschalte oder neustarte hab ich manchmal kein Internet. Erst nach einem erneuten Neustart, oder auch mal 2-3, hab ich es wieder. Wenn das Internet da ist bleibt es auch da.
Wenn es läuft steht unten rechts in dem Netzwerkinfoanzeige "Heimnetzwerk". Wenn es nicht läuft steht dies auch da, aber zusätzlich noch "unbekanntes Netzwerk" o. "nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" (weiß ich jetzt nicht genau).
Ich hab auch schon versucht die Treiber zu deinstallieren oder zu deaktivieren, aber das brachte nix. Vor zwei Wochen hab ich mein System neu aufgesetzt, also dürfte es eigentlich nicht wirklich daran liegen. Hab auch lieder keine große Ahnung vom Netzwerkgedöhnse.

Früher hatte ich immer die FritzBox 7113 ohne dieses Problem. Dieser Router hat aber eine Macke und ich hab ihn durch eine geliehene FritzBox 7240 ersetzt. Nun hab ich mir von 1&1 eine neue schicken lassen, die FritzBox 7313. Bei der 7240 tritt diese problem zwar auch auf, aber nach einem Neustart ist es in der Regel wieder gut. Bei der 7313 muss ich das Spielchen deutlich öfter machen.

Bevor ich mein System neu aufgesetzt hatte, hatte ein bekannter das Problem irgendwie gelöst. Ich glaub in dem er dem Teil eine feste IP zugewiesen hat. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher. Diese Person ist für mich aber im Moment nicht greifbar.

Kennt jemand vielleicht das Problem und kann mir da weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. August 2012)

Welchen W-Lan-Stick hast du denn? Oder hast du ein Laptop? Hatte das Problem mit meinem Cisco Wlan Stick. Lösung war ein alternativer Treiber von Raillink.

Feste IP-Adresse kann man ganz leicht Einstellen.
Falls XP:
Start / Ausführen / cmd
Dort "ipconfig" eingeben. Vermutlich kommt dann sowas raus:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.xxx
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.178.1

Das merkst du dir, schreibst es dir auf was auch immer. Kannst es dann hier ja nochmal posten falls du nicht weiter weißt.

Dann
Systemsteuerung / Netzwerkverbindung /  Dort Rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Verbindung, dann auf Eigenschaften. In dem sich öffnenden Fesnter, in dem Kasten nach "Internetprotokoll(TCP/IP)" suchen und doppelt raufklicken. Dort kannste dann die entsprechende IP eingeben, die du vorhin über die CMD ausgelesen hast.

Mit Windows 7 geht es fast genauso, aus dem Kopf kann ich das gerade nicht beschreiben, hab hier auf der Arbeit leider nur XP.


----------

